# sad news



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 6, 2004)

Well miss him, It is with the saddest heart that I pass on the following news. Please join me in remembering a great icon of the entertainment community.

The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection, and complications from repeated pokes in the belly. He was 71.  Doughboy is survived by his wife, Play Dough, two children, John Dough, and Jane Dough, who has one in the oven. He is also survived by his elderly father, Pop Tart.  Doughboy was buried in a lightly greased coffin. Dozens of celebrities turned out to pay their respects, including Mrs. Buttersrworth, Hungry Jack, The California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the Hostess Twinkies and Captain Crunch. The gravesite was piled high with flours.  Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy, and lovingly described Doughboy as a man who never knew how much he was kneaded. Doughboy rose quickly in show business, but his later life was filled with turnovers. He was not considered a very smart "cookie", wasting much of his dough on half-baked schemes. Despite being a little flakey at times, he still, as a crusty old man, was considered a roll model for millions. The funeral was held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.                 

Hee hee :idunno:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 6, 2004)

That was pretty well done MJ (go get 'em on Saturday).


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 6, 2004)

Did you create that or was it a half-baked idea you kneaded from somewhere else?

All in all, well done!

- Ceicei


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 6, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Did you create that or was it a half-baked idea you kneaded from somewhere else?
> 
> All in all, well done!
> 
> - Ceicei


 *giggle*  Hi Ceicei donut know who whipped this one up...I don't bake but I don't mind serving... glad you got a _rise _out of it!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 6, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> That was pretty well done MJ (go get 'em on Saturday).


Thanks


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 7, 2004)

LOL.. cute.


----------

